
Machines That Learn to Code and Take Your Job - BerislavLopac
https://dev.to/ben/machines-that-learn-to-code-and-take-your-job
======
hdespiritu
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Full_employment_theorem](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Full_employment_theorem)

Seems like there are mathematicians and computer scientists that might
disagree with the premise of the article.

